# One Voice per Part! (William Byrd Motets, Palestrina Motets)



## AverageTorontonian (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello everyone! 

I'm looking for recordings of the small works of William Byrd and Palestrina (the motets specifically) that are done with 1 to max 2 voices per part. An example of such an ensemble would be the King's singers, but I am specifically looking for the motets of these composers. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!

Peter


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I can't comment about Palestrina. For Byrd try Ensemble Non Plus Ultra (Michael Noon) and some of the gradualia from Cardinall's Musik use one or two voices on a part I think - Vol 10 maybe from memory.


----------



## AverageTorontonian (Aug 21, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> I can't comment about Palestrina. For Byrd try Ensemble Non Plus Ultra (Michael Noon) and some of the gradualia from Cardinall's Musik use one or two voices on a part I think - Vol 10 maybe from memory.


Thanks Mandryka, I'll look into it! Anyone for Palestrina? For example Sicut Cervus Desiderat with 4 voices? Its so beautiful!

P


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Palestrina's _Canticum Canticorum_ by the Hilliard Ensemble. Not sure how many voices per part, but I love the recording.


----------

